# Lighty's Log



## Light Bright (Aug 28, 2008)

So, 25th of August

She was pretty good on ground work. Someone cut the round pen, so I was all over it. Definitely a little superstar on the lead (thank goodness for DVDs from Ken Mcnabb). She mastered all of her commands and gaits. Then some light jumping and flat work. Jumping, ehh. I feel like I'm doing better with my seat, but release (or lack of one) yuck. So I'm keeping the jumps really small now until I can find a trainer. Her cantering was beautiful, right leads, nice circles, diffent patterns, so on. I was planning on going on a trail today, but got rained out. So hopefully Friday :]


----------



## Light Bright (Aug 28, 2008)

So my dad is finally looking into a new trainer since Terry quit the horse world. The stables is really nice, and their website claims that they do on site. But who knows, websites can be inaccurate. I really hope so though, my dad has agreed as long as I pay (blowing all of my summer pay, ha). Its not crazy I guess, 150 for three hour lessons. Plus gas, but the woman seems really qualified. They do a lot of flatwork/dressagey stuff, which is what Light and I need right now. So I'm super excited, I really hope this one pulls through. We found two other on sites, but they are about an hour away and don't go that far. 

Anyone know a trainer in Richmond VA? haha


----------

